# Which cowl for downdraft?



## cappamj (10 Aug 2009)

Hi I would appreciate advice as I'm getting different answers from suppliers..
I have a cottage which I rent out and a downdraft is causing problems for the tenant..
I have been advised that a H cowl is best but was told by another saleman it will block up with soot ...that the lobster is best only to be told by another saleman that one has lots of problems ..that the Winchester is best ..etc..
The cottage is on top of a hill with a few trees nearby and the down draft only happens when wind is a certain direction..

advice would be appreciated


----------



## marcole (10 Aug 2009)

H cowl should do it, also if there is any way to extend length of flue it will also help. Also check the vent in the room is open.


----------



## cappamj (10 Aug 2009)

thank you ..It's a open fireplace ... I have been trying to find suppliers of the H cowl in Ireland and all my local hardware stores tell me their suppliers don't do them...I have found a company in UK but would prefer to buy in Ireland if possible..I did find one company in Ireland who quoted me €400 ..UK price is £100 + 15 postage.


----------



## mathepac (10 Aug 2009)

Did you try this crowd? I know nothing about them but they came up first on a quick "h+cowl" search - [broken link removed]

What about the North or a salvage yard?


----------



## DGOBS (11 Aug 2009)

MI flues, have used them before, and found them very good.

But I always as the question, is it a real downdraft (due to the area you live in and climatic conditions) or is the room ventilation correct? (if it is a ventilation issue it should dissipate if you open a window, then proceed with fitting proper ventilation to the room to aid the flue


----------

